# Deferred



## LawMan2545 (Mar 24, 2004)

Can a department "Defer" you for an amount of time? I got Deferred for 6 - 8 months...I thought it was "you're hired" or "you're not hired" what is this college acceptance like BS? haha


----------



## FutureCop23 (Sep 24, 2004)

LawMan2545 said:


> Can a department "Defer" you for an amount of time? I got Deferred for 6 - 8 months...I thought it was "you're hired" or "you're not hired" what is this college acceptance like BS? haha


I could be wrong LawMan, but I'm wondering if maybe they would like to hire you/others now, but do not have the funds? Perhaps they are planning on having the $$ in 6-8 months, just a guess though. Good luck!


----------



## LawMan2545 (Mar 24, 2004)

FutureCop23 said:


> I could be wrong LawMan, but I'm wondering if maybe they would like to hire you/others now, but do not have the funds? Perhaps they are planning on having the $$ in 6-8 months, just a guess though. Good luck!


Well they hired 3...and in 6-8 months they are slotted for 5 more spots...I was just curious that's all. They have the funds, but as we all know this is Massachusetts and that can all change.


----------



## cj3441 (Oct 14, 2004)

Can you elaborate on how you were hired? The only reason I ask is because I know of some towns who "hire" people as PI's but they never work they are basically waiting in the on deck circle for as soon as a position/academy spot opens up, that way all of the hiring leg work (Interview, PAT, Medical) is done and the Department can just send the person to the Academy. I know of one town where someone waited in "Limbo" for 2 years waiting for the fulltime position. As long as you have officially been hired (on the books with CS) you should be fine just have to play the waiting game.


----------



## LawMan2545 (Mar 24, 2004)

cj3441 said:


> Can you elaborate on how you were hired? The only reason I ask is because I know of some towns who "hire" people as PI's but they never work they are basically waiting in the on deck circle for as soon as a position/academy spot opens up, that way all of the hiring leg work (Interview, PAT, Medical) is done and the Department can just send the person to the Academy. I know of one town where someone waited in "Limbo" for 2 years waiting for the fulltime position. As long as you have officially been hired (on the books with CS) you should be fine just have to play the waiting game.


Thats the issue out of the 3 hired, I was not, but the letter stated I was "deferred". I know the 3 going to the academy and I am not one of them. I am just so confused. I feel like a rabbit on a treadmill with a carrot in front of me...


----------



## extraining guy (Jul 31, 2005)

LawMan2545 said:


> Thats the issue out of the 3 hired, I was not, but the letter stated I was "deferred". I know the 3 going to the academy and I am not one of them. I am just so confused. I feel like a rabbit on a treadmill with a carrot in front of me...


The academy might have just given them 3 seats at this class. This is a common occurance. You didn't say what department this is but sometimes they give larger departments (Lowell, Lawrence,Lynn) more seats and then fil in That might be the case here. Good Luck


----------

